# one lucky hamster



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

been bored and messing on youtube. Thought this was cute. Sorry if it's been posted before/people have seen it before.

YouTube - Snake befriends its hamster lunch in zoo


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I think it's really irresponsible. The snake is probably full and that's why it's not eating the hamster but that's the mentality of these people


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

from the blurb the snake wasn't eating anyway? I guess stranger things have happened...


----------



## laurvystein (Dec 21, 2009)

Ha ha I watched that last week. I was so scared for the hamster at first.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

When the snake does decide it wants to eat, it's probably gonna get majorly injured. Another reason I think why lvie feeding is illegal in the UK >_<

Snakes and Hamsters aren't sentient. They don't have things like the concept of 'friendship'. People who are silly enough to think so, like the people who wrote the blurb for that video, will have a bit of a shock when the snake decides it wants to start eating again and eats its 'friend', causing both of them immense pain.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Live feeding isn't illegal in the UK. People do it as a last resort to get their snake eating. If someone does feed live though, they have to keep very quiet about it because the RSPCA can try and prosecute them for cruelty to both the snake and th prey item.


----------



## kefir30 (Jan 17, 2010)

that hamster is so cute xD


----------

